# Owners Manual



## ajtg1952 (Aug 18, 2010)

I have just traded in my beloved 10 year old Discovery TD5 for a 3 year old X-trail. I am hoping for some less expensive motoring for a while.

The owners manual is in Spanish; I live in Spain. Is there somewhere I can download a copy in English. Thank you in adavnce and I am looking forward to being part of th¡s Forum.


----------



## darren1926 (Aug 9, 2010)

ajtg1952 said:


> I have just traded in my beloved 10 year old Discovery TD5 for a 3 year old X-trail. I am hoping for some less expensive motoring for a while.
> 
> The owners manual is in Spanish; I live in Spain. Is there somewhere I can download a copy in English. Thank you in adavnce and I am looking forward to being part of th¡s Forum.


hi try scibd web site to download xtrail manual


----------



## clydesider (Jan 1, 2008)

ajtg1952 said:


> I have just traded in my beloved 10 year old Discovery TD5 for a 3 year old X-trail. I am hoping for some less expensive motoring for a while.
> 
> The owners manual is in Spanish; I live in Spain. Is there somewhere I can download a copy in English. Thank you in adavnce and I am looking forward to being part of th¡s Forum.


Try here.......Download 2006-Nissan-XTrail-Handbook.pdf from Sendspace.com - send big files the easy way


----------



## alsterac (May 25, 2004)

You can find the 2005-06 Canadian spec'd manual here....
Nissan Publications


----------

